# Anyone tried Fluid Film on mower decks or Snow Blowers?



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Oddly I've not heard of this stuff, but it is pretty much #1 as a rust preventative and as a lubricant. I've used WD40 on the snow blower to lube the blades and chute to avoid sticking, but this stuff is apparently much better and you only need to apply it annually.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've never tried that product for the mower deck, but I've been wanting to try this:
https://www.amazon.com/Majic-Paints-8-20024-8-Non-Stick-Underdeck/dp/B002SVTAZU/ref=sr_1_2?adgrpid=57674947898&gclid=Cj0KCQiAk7TuBRDQARIsAMRrfUavooI6KRnhj73zEUUgpL-jNymn5I-cmS1kUxAL2Pr1tBfkdWjqSN4aAqPbEALw_wcB&hvadid=274840097442&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=9009973&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=13962922152532264783&hvtargid=kwd-296234299849&hydadcr=12190_10197805&keywords=non+stick+paint&qid=1573732951&sr=8-2


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use Fluid Film on my hedge trimmer blades. My local Stihl dealer recommended it. I use it on all sorts of stuff now. :thumbup:


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Here's a interesting test of FF and others. I think I'll order some. @Ware .. .do you get a cut from the link above?

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoijjWUGU2Q[/media]


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a Toro Snowmaster and haven't had any issues with snow sticking. Not sure what the underside of my mower deck looks like.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Fluid Film slows grass build up significantly on my Exmark 30 deck. Probably 3x slower buildup compared to untreated. On my snow blower, it is a toss up. I spray it anyways to inhibit rust.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I basically use this stuff on everything in place of WD40 now. Just seems to last a bit longer.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Oddly I've not heard of this stuff, but it is pretty much #1 as a rust preventative and as a lubricant. I've used WD40 on the snow blower to lube the blades and chute to avoid sticking, but this stuff is apparently much better and you only need to apply it annually.


The John Deere guys absolutely swear by this stuff. When I owned a 1025R I used to use it and still have some. I am told the big agricultural people use it on their gear too. Has an interesting smell, I think its Lanolin or something like that. Seems to work.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I tried the Fluid Film on the snow blower, but still got a bunch of clogs. We got 7 inches of the heavy stuff overnight. I still use a Toro 724 that I got in 1982. My neighbor has a modern one and it was doing much better than mine in tossing the slop.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trelcZsAjew[/media]


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice video @TommyTester

I do use it as a rust protector on just about everything and like it, agree with @silvercymbal that it does have an interesting smell. 
A friend recommended when I invested in my Honda blower about 8 years back, but can't say I've noticed it slinging snow any better.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I bought a newer car that spent two years up north. Researching I found Fluid Film is what a lot of people in the salt belt use under their car. I had to wear a respirator to apply it and still felt like bleh. I thought I ruined my car but it calmed down after a few days. Some people seem to like the smell, some dont have an opinion, I am one of the people that cant stand the smell. I will keep using it though, it does really seem to work well but I'm not going to go around applying it to everything. Ha.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I tried it on my mower deck this season but didn't really notice a difference. I will do it again next year just for rust reasons. I don't have issues with snow sticking to the blower chute. The only issue I have is when the snow is super wet and heavy but no amount of wd40 or fluid film would help with that.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You'd think that some companies would coat the underside of mower decks and the insides of snowblower chutes with Teflon. I looked into paints with Teflon, but it seems like to get a true Teflon surface that the product has to be baked on like a powder coating process.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

A few years back I did have success with spraying my mower deck with wd40 before mowing. It made it clog up less for sure. But if I would have been better at not letting the grass grow too tall before mowing, that would have never been an issue to begin with.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> You'd think that some companies would coat the underside of mower decks and the insides of snowblower chutes with Teflon. I looked into paints with Teflon, but it seems like to get a true Teflon surface that the product has to be baked on like a powder coating process.


I cook a lot and have had Teflon coated pans, they are pretty delicate and require only soft materials to work with. Maybe there is another version that is harder and more durable?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > You'd think that some companies would coat the underside of mower decks and the insides of snowblower chutes with Teflon. I looked into paints with Teflon, but it seems like to get a true Teflon surface that the product has to be baked on like a powder coating process.
> ...


There are ceramic coatings that people put on car exteriors that would probably do extremely well. They give a bit of paint protection plus they're super slick so dirt doesn't stick to the car: I assume it'd do equally good things for mower decks


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

FF not a savior on my snow blower, but it works great on shovels.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg_MI-kSEeM


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

If you want to make that blower work well in the wet slush you need to do the impeller clearance modification. Guys use old mud flaps or pieces of rubber screwed into the tips of the impeller to extend it so it just rubs on the impeller housing. There are tons of videos on YouTube.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> If you want to make that blower work well in the wet slush you need to do the impeller clearance modification. Guys use old mud flaps or pieces of rubber screwed into the tips of the impeller to extend it so it just rubs on the impeller housing. There are tons of videos on YouTube.


I've been meaning to but this snow snuck up on us. The farmers are still combining up here. Everyone is behind.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to make that blower work well in the wet slush you need to do the impeller clearance modification. Guys use old mud flaps or pieces of rubber screwed into the tips of the impeller to extend it so it just rubs on the impeller housing. There are tons of videos on YouTube.
> ...


I was in Cannon Falls MN last week Sun/Mon/Tues, so only 20 min or so from you. I got out just before the snow came Tuesday night...


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I was in Cannon Falls MN last week Sun/Mon/Tues, so only 20 min or so from you. I got out just before the snow came Tuesday night...


You were lucky. Got pretty nasty, but the last of it is through for now.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzyViwx8rPM[/media]


----------

